# X-mas (filmstrip self-portraits).



## cherrymoose (Apr 15, 2007)

I dug up some old (potentially embarrassing) shots taken last Christmas with an old Canon, and played with them for a while in PS. :greenpbl:


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 17, 2007)

nice hat


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 17, 2007)

Only "potentially embarrassing"!! :lmao:


----------



## tinfoil_hearts (Apr 17, 2007)

hahahahah they're cute. I'll post some when I get home


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 17, 2007)

Heehee cute!


----------



## nabero (Apr 17, 2007)

cute! great range of emotions :sillysmi:


----------



## EBphotography (Apr 17, 2007)

Heheh! :lmao: Cuteness. I have a hat like that somewhere.


----------



## myopia (Apr 18, 2007)

wow girls love this shot


----------



## mec621 (May 3, 2007)

dude you look high!


----------

